# Top 10 Most Unique Species



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought this would be fun (and helpful). If you were to choose only 10 mantids for your collection with the goal of getting a diverse variety of color/size, what would you go with?


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 27, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> I thought this would be fun (and helpful). If you were to choose only 10 mantids for your collection with the goal of getting a diverse variety of color/size, what would you go with?


Hmmm.... With your situation in mind, and looking for diversity... To begin with I would choose:

Tenodera sinensis

Rhombodera basalis

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Brunneria borealis

Pseudoharpax Virescens

Phyllovates chlorophaea

Cilnia humeralis

Hestiasula brunneriana or Ephestiasula pictipes

One of the Creobroters - gemmatus, elongata, or pictipennis

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> I thought this would be fun (and helpful). If you were to choose only 10 mantids for your collection with the goal of getting a diverse variety of color/size, what would you go with?


Here is what I have so far!

In no Particular Order: (Linked with images)

*1. Pnigomantis Medioconstricta (Indonesian Double Shield Mantis)*

Image Link


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't have 10 spieces..

IMO i do have a list of most unique spieces i know.

if that is allowed.


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> I don't have 10 spieces..IMO i do have a list of most unique spieces i know.
> 
> if that is allowed.


Yea, this isn't "what you own" but it's a discussion on what you think are the "top 10 most unique" or the "10 Species With Variety".


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 27, 2009)

Dont forget Gongylus, gongylodes!!!! :wub: 

















I also LOVE my Tarachodes!!






Try to spot her LOL


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 27, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Yea, this isn't "what you own" but it's a discussion on what you think are the "top 10 most unique" or the "10 Species With Variety".


Good, in that case i'm going to show what real weird mantids are.

The most of these aren't in culture.

I included links to the ttwebbase, none of the pics are mine.

In no particular order:

1: Idolomantis diabolica

Dead leaf, cryptic, flower, this one is it all in one massive package.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/78.html

2: Metallyticus splendidus

A metallic shining small mantis, such a gem.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/217.html

3: Neodanuria bolauana

This one is tha bomb on stick camo. Also gets a nomination for one of the weirdest heads.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/33.html

4: Tisma freyi

The normal looks still owns, this one is a perfect example.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/105.html

5: Toxodera spec

This one mimics.. uhm yeah what is it?

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/212.html

6: Majanga spec

Bark mantis, with a nice suprise in his wings  

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/76.html

7: Brancsikia aeroplana

This Dead leaf makes a Deroplatys look like an amateur.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/53.html

8: Ceratomantis saussurii

Wears the belt for the boxers, armed with spikes everywhere.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/142.html

9: Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

This is the absolute mother of flower mantids.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/79.html

10: Ameles decolor

Say what you want, but this tiny one has a killer instinct.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/56.html

With these mantids i have the feeling that we've seen nothing yet of the huge variety.

I hope you enjoyed watching these awesome mantid spieces

* i want to make a honorable note for deroplatys spieces, since they still are plain awesome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2009)

I circled it


----------



## bassist (Mar 27, 2009)

1. Hymenopus coronatos

2. Phyllocrania paradoxa

3. Tenodera sinensis (deserves more respect imo)

4. Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

5. Acromantis formosana

6. Cilnia humeralis

7. Deroplatys lobata

8. Brunneria borealis

9. Creobroter gemmatus

10. Rhombodera basalis


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Good, in that case i'm going to show what real weird mantids are.The most of these aren't in culture.
> 
> I included links to the ttwebbase, none of the pics are mine.
> 
> ...


****WOW****

I haven't even seen like 7/10 of these! WOW! Do any of these ever get sold/traded in the USA?? Do they ever come through here? You made my list look like ######! lol


----------



## revmdn (Mar 27, 2009)

Kat, I like your list.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 27, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> ****WOW****I haven't even seen like 7/10 of these! WOW! Do any of these ever get sold/traded in the USA?? Do they ever come through here? You made my list look like ######! lol


Hah  no The most these aren't in culture, atleast not that i know.

Maybe a dead speciemen once ayear but live ones? i don't think so.

It was my meaning to show some spieces most of you have never even seen.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 27, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Kat, I like your list.


Thanks, Martin!  

David, you do want to keep in mind that some of the more exotic species can be more difficult to keep, and/or raise and breed. Some have different, unusual, or more exacting requirements... and some are just downright tricky or hard to keep alive. Many of them, even if you could get them, are comparatively very expensive. Even if you have the money and the deal goes through and you get them, it's no guarantee that you'll be able to keep them successfully.

Considering you're just starting out, I wouldn't spend your money on species that have been proven to be more challenging to keep just yet. To avoid disappointment, discouragement, and wasting your money, you'll want to get some experience under your belt with mantis keeping in general before attempting the more difficult species. And there are plenty of very cool species that fit the bill!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 27, 2009)

>


[SIZE=14pt]LOL[/SIZE]

Great photo! :lol: 

Tarachodes is one of my most wanted mantids but i havent seen any for offer anywhere  

Good idea for a thread BTW LectricBlueyes, i know 100 unique species that arent in culture that ive found on the web, but it will take me a while to find them all again, so i`ll post those later, for the time being though i spose i`ll post the unique top ten of species i have/had kept.

I`ll post it after this cause otherwise it will look messy with the quoted photo above ^_^


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 27, 2009)

Apart from number one, they are in no particular order.

#1

_Deroplatys lobata_

Amazing mantis, it has looks, size, and behavior. My favourite mantis  

Easy to keep also, it should be a lot more common than it is  
















#2

_Psuedocreobotra whalbergii_

Its gotta be `asnt it?











#3

_Phyllocrania paradoxa_

Another incredible dead leaf mimic, they really are fun and interesting mantids, i really need to get some more


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 27, 2009)

#4

_Popa spurca crassa_

Really wish i could try this again, very interesting and funny mantids, gets to a nice and decent size too











#5

_Euchomonella sp_ "Thailand"

Very quirky and interesting mantis, my female was 10cm i think!











#6

_Hymenopus coronatus_

You couldnt not have these in a top ten now can ya :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 27, 2009)

#7

_Idolomantis diabolica_

The King of mantids  











#8

_Creobotra gemmatus_

I love these little guys, the moment i see some im getting some :lol: 











#9

Just as great as D.lobata  











#10

Acromantis formosana

I think their more "Special" than unique :lol:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Thanks, Martin!  David, you do want to keep in mind that some of the more exotic species can be more difficult to keep, and/or raise and breed. Some have different, unusual, or more exacting requirements... and some are just downright tricky or hard to keep alive. Many of them, even if you could get them, are comparatively very expensive. Even if you have the money and the deal goes through and you get them, it's no guarantee that you'll be able to keep them successfully.
> 
> Considering you're just starting out, I wouldn't spend your money on species that have been proven to be more challenging to keep just yet. To avoid disappointment, discouragement, and wasting your money, you'll want to get some experience under your belt with mantis keeping in general before attempting the more difficult species. And there are plenty of very cool species that fit the bill!


Agreed! Now, what to do with these tiny ooths that are so small, I thought they were dried slugs lol (talk about being new!! DUHH!)


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW Morph, AMAZING pictures and you picked some beautiful species indeed


----------



## Christian (Mar 27, 2009)

My own top 10? Ok. *) indicates species which are or were at some point (even if just shortly) in culture.

In no particular order except the first one:

1. _Idolomantis diabolica_*

2. _Toxodera/Paratoxodera_ spp.

3. _Metallyticus_ spp.*

4. _Deroplatys sarawaca_

5. _Stenophylla lobivertex/gallardi_

6. _Choeradodis_ spp.*

7. _Brancsikia_ spp.*

8. _Miracanthops/Pseudacanthops_ spp.

9. _Zoolea_ spp.*

10. _Parymenopus_ _davisoni_*


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 27, 2009)

Christian said:


> My own top 10? Ok. *) indicates species which are or were at some point (even if just shortly) in culture.In no particular order except the first one:
> 
> 1. _Idolomantis diabolica_*
> 
> ...


  You had me doing quite a bit of google searching for images. Very cool!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lemme see...

1.Tenodera fasciata

2.Deroplatys desiccta

3.Deroplatys lobata

4.Rhombodera Basalis

5.Brunneria borealis

4.Hymenopus coronatus (Saw this at Sandakan,Sabah ALIVE)

5.Hierodula trimaculata

6.Cilnia humeralis

7.Euchomenella heteroptera

8.Tenodera aridifolia sinensis

7.Hestiasula brunneriana ( I saw this species ALIVE when I was in Lumampau,Sabah 2 years ago, Lumampau is almost near Indonesia. Just another 116km to get to Indonesia,kalimantan)

8.Theopropus elegans (Saw this species DEAD At the bottom of Mount Kinabalu,Ranau)

9.Heterochaeta strachani

10.Idolomantis Diabolica


----------



## lectricblueyes (Mar 29, 2009)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Lemme see...1.Tenodera fasciata
> 
> 2.Deroplatys desiccta
> 
> ...


Interesting that you've actually seen these before in the wild. I've only witnessed 2 species in the wild. #8 is VERY cool!


----------



## The_Asa (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, I haven't been on in a bit, nice thread! Unfortunately some of the more unique species aren't in culture or at least aren't available to the public. So I really can't say anything more than everyone else already has. Good pics... :lol:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Apr 4, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> Interesting that you've actually seen these before in the wild. I've only witnessed 2 species in the wild. #8 is VERY cool!


Yes I do seen these wild...

Actually I have top 15 if you might be interested searching the other 5 in google...

So the 10 I already Put it in my last post here in this topic and here my other fives...

1.Paratoxodera borneana (Borneo Stick Mantis)

2.Paratoxodera cornicollis (Giant Malaysian Stick Mantis)

3.Toxodera denticulata

4.Theopoma tosta

5.Parablepharis kuhlii

So the 3 of the 5 in my list is what I am aiming for now and they occur in Ranau,sabah which I will be going in the middle of may and the first 3 are one of the longest Mantis in the world.Even the male is long!!!


----------



## Christian (Apr 4, 2009)

I knew I forgot one... I always do (-&gt; _Parablepharis_)

_Paratoxodera borneana_ may not be a valid species.

Don't expect too much. I visited Borneo 3 times and didn't see a single one yet.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Apr 5, 2009)

Christian said:


> I knew I forgot one... I always do (-&gt; _Parablepharis_)_Paratoxodera borneana_ may not be a valid species.
> 
> Don't expect too much. I visited Borneo 3 times and didn't see a single one yet.


But have you been To Ranau,Sabah ???

I can try searching for it now Can I...  

Don't forget is the first 3 in my 5 list that is what I am aiming for...

I also heard that Paratoxodera borneana lives at the upper-bottom of Mount Kinabalu which is located at Kundasang and which is also located near Ranau according to the Local people of Pekan Nabalu...


----------



## Christian (Apr 5, 2009)

The species occurr everywhere where some better rainforest is left. They are just so rare that the chance that you find one are rather low. Most likely, if at all, you will find a male that has come to some light. This doesn't help much. Further, most specimens died in captivity after a few days, refusing food. Don't take me wrong, I wish you luck, but these species should be restricted to somewhat experienced breeders. If they should "crack" their desires and succeed to breed them, they will get into the hobby with a more thorough background.

I have been in Sarawak.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm with Morpheus UK on the Popa. I miss seeing them around.

Thanks for circling that Tarachodes, Rick. I could not find it on the vines at all


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 5, 2009)

I was able to get a papa ooth and have raised them to adult, but no fertile ooths,  I do love the species though, the girl I have left lays me an ooth every couple weeks and she is always waiting for a drink and her cricket!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Apr 6, 2009)

Christian said:


> The species occur everywhere where some better rain forest is left. They are just so rare that the chance that you find one are rather low. Most likely, if at all, you will find a male that has come to some light. This doesn't help much. Further, most specimens died in captivity after a few days, refusing food. Don't take me wrong, I wish you luck, but these species should be restricted to somewhat experienced breeders. If they should "crack" their desires and succeed to breed them, they will get into the hobby with a more thorough background.I have been in Sarawak.


You've been to Sarawak not Sabah?

Anyways thnx for giving me luck, I'll go to Ranau in the middle of May.

I do not care if its Male or Female as long as its the species that I'm looking for...

I'll be looking for these species on the day time and on the night time...


----------



## Colorcham427 (Oct 28, 2010)

LectricBlueyes said:


> &lt;!--quoteo(post=86292:date=Mar 27 2009, 07:11 PM:name=Christian)--&gt;&lt;div class='quotetop'&gt;QUOTE (Christian @ Mar 27 2009, 07:11 PM) &lt;a href="index.php?act=findpost&amp;pid=86292"&gt;&lt;{POST_SNAPBACK}&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div class='quotemain'&gt;&lt;!--quotec--&gt;My own top 10? Ok. *) indicates species which are or were at some point (even if just shortly) in culture.
> 
> In no particular order except the first one:
> 
> ...


Can any one show me some good links to pictures of:

4. Deroplatys sarawaca

5. Stenophylla lobivertex/gallardi

6. Choeradodis spp.*

7. Brancsikia spp.*

8. Miracanthops/Pseudacanthops spp.

9. Zoolea spp.*

10. Parymenopus davisoni*


----------



## Colorcham427 (Oct 28, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> &lt;!--quoteo(post=86263:date=Mar 27 2009, 07:51 PM:name=LectricBlueyes)--&gt;&lt;div class='quotetop'&gt;QUOTE (LectricBlueyes @ Mar 27 2009, 07:51 PM) &lt;a href="index.php?act=findpost&amp;pid=86263"&gt;&lt;{POST_SNAPBACK}&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div class='quotemain'&gt;&lt;!--quotec--&gt;Yea, this isn't "what you own" but it's a discussion on what you think are the "top 10 most unique" or the "10 Species With Variety".&lt;!--QuoteEnd--&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;!--QuoteEEnd--&gt;
> 
> Good, in that case i'm going to show what real weird mantids are.
> 
> ...


hey! how do i view these?!?!?!?! lol

Good, in that case i'm going to show what real weird mantids are.

The most of these aren't in culture.

I included links to the ttwebbase, none of the pics are mine.

In no particular order:

1: Idolomantis diabolica

Dead leaf, cryptic, flower, this one is it all in one massive package.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/78.html

2: Metallyticus splendidus

A metallic shining small mantis, such a gem.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/217.html

3: Neodanuria bolauana

This one is tha bomb on stick camo. Also gets a nomination for one of the weirdest heads.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/33.html

4: Tisma freyi

The normal looks still owns, this one is a perfect example.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/105.html

5: Toxodera spec

This one mimics.. uhm yeah what is it?

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/212.html

6: Majanga spec

Bark mantis, with a nice suprise in his wings

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/76.html

7: Brancsikia aeroplana

This Dead leaf makes a Deroplatys look like an amateur.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/53.html

8: Ceratomantis saussurii

Wears the belt for the boxers, armed with spikes everywhere.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/142.html

9: Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

This is the absolute mother of flower mantids.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/79.html

10: Ameles decolor

Say what you want, but this tiny one has a killer instinct.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/56.html


----------

